# DPP and dust delete data



## Jan van Holten (Dec 28, 2012)

Who has experience with using '' dust delete data'' ?? ( Canon EOS 1D X )

Although I' am still waiting for the DPP-disk wich was not included in the box from my new camera, I ' like to know if it is possible to use this tool in a batch. Is it working properly and does it not effect your images???

Normally I import my images into Aperture, throw away the ones I don't want to keep and do some adjustments. Then I transform the images I want to sent away into JPEGS and remove sensordust with Photoshop Elements. After a holiday I have often 3000 to 4000 images to go thrue and to make a selection using DPP is not ideal ( open them one by one ). To do this in a batch should be great, but I never have used DPP. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GaryJ (Dec 28, 2012)

Have used Dust delete DPP with my 7D,batched and no adverse effects only the registered dust spots gone.


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 28, 2012)

Have you tried the "Quick Check" feature in DPP? It's pretty handy for culling non-keepers.


----------

